# Where to upload FORM 1023



## owais.gohar (May 30, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

I am planning to upload form 1023 in my immiAccount but surprisingly i am unable to find the suitable category for this form 1023.

What should i select in "Document Type " and "Evidence Type" field?

Please i need your guidance in order for me to upload the FORM 1023 without any mistake.

Thanks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

owais.gohar said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am planning to upload form 1023 in my immiAccount but surprisingly i am unable to find the suitable category for this form 1023.
> 
> ...


Document Type - No Documents	

Evidence Type - Other (specify)	

Description - Form 1023 to correct _reason of whatever mistake you have done_

Upload document naming convention - 1023.pdf

Hope it helps.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Didn't want to start a new thread. I hope you found where to upload the docs. It's on the top right corner. Choose "Attach document" and you will get it in the big list of document types. BTW, wanted to know even after correcting this information, will there be delay in granting visa after this?


----------



## jrmoorthy75 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dear seniors,

I had uploaded many my documents into immi account on 30th March and immediately realized that, I made couple of mistakes while uploading. Ex. 1) Uploaded my work experience documents, pay slips and tax documents to "Document Evidence type - Australia" instead of "Document Evidence type - Overseas". Ex.2) Uploaded my passport into my wife's documents. Thereafter I have uploaded her passport too. 
Do you think I should submit/upload form 1023 or any other form to identify these silly mistakes? Is there any way we could delete such mistakenly uploaded documents? Is it necessary to inform upfront or wait for CO's comments? 
Please advise the best way forward.

Kind regards
Jrmoorthy75


----------

